# [UTIL][12/07] HTC Super Tool v2



## eFrigid (Dec 5, 2011)

*Donations always welcome!*
*A thanks is greatly appreciated!*
*[twitter]justinbarbey[/twitter]*

Will work for most HTC Devices not just the HTC Evo Design 4g!
If it works/doesnt for your HTC device post here and I will add what devices work and don't.

YOU NEED THE HTC DRIVERS INSTALLED HERE IS LINK!
http://www.mediafire...jfi4bq3udrabw5a

*Steps:*
Step 1: Make sure drivers are installed!
Step 2: Make sure USB Debugging is enabled
Step 3: Un-Zip the kingdom root script
Step 4: Click on the run.bat
Step 5: Enjoy!

Files are found here!
*HTC Super Tool v2*

Working and tested on!
Evo Design 4g
Evo 4g
Evo 3d
G2
MT4G
MT4GS
Sensation
Incredible
Wildfire S
Amaze
And a lot more if it works for your device either post here or PM me and I will add to the list!

Changelog and useful links on post #2


----------



## eFrigid (Dec 5, 2011)

Changelog:


> For v2
> 
> Added unroot option
> 
> ...


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome, thank you very much..

Going to try it on HTC Droid Incredible 2 (s) tonight when I get home...


----------



## eFrigid (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks man ya let me know the more testers the better


----------



## j2b2 (Nov 2, 2011)

so what's this do to the Rezound?


----------



## eFrigid (Dec 5, 2011)

j2b2 said:


> so what's this do to the Rezound?


Just a temp root as of now :/


----------



## j2b2 (Nov 2, 2011)

eFrigid said:


> Just a temp root as of now :/


Kinda figured, there'd be 9000 posts by now lol. Wish I knew more to throw in for the cause....One day though


----------



## KMMXRACER (Nov 4, 2011)

What are the details on the de sense option. I know there are scripts on forums that do this, but how much does this tool take out???


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

Unfortunately did not work on HTC Incredible S

vivo_w
2.3.4
4.08.605.3
Hboot 0.98


----------



## YoshimuraSei (Dec 6, 2011)

cool, I'm going to try this on my Evo 3D CDMA with HBOOT 1.5


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Keep the feedback coming in guys!


----------



## sprkat85 (Nov 22, 2011)

doesn't seem to s-off on evo 3d hboot 1.50


----------



## eFrigid (Dec 5, 2011)

sprkat85 said:


> doesn't seem to s-off on evo 3d hboot 1.50


Not possible yet. Sorry lol


----------



## sprkat85 (Nov 22, 2011)

It's all good 

Sent from my phone


----------



## Flash05 (Dec 7, 2011)

It says in the list that G2 is supported; same goes with DZ?

Thanks.


----------



## eFrigid (Dec 5, 2011)

Flash05 said:


> It says in the list that G2 is supported; same goes with DZ?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes sir enjoy


----------



## eFrigid (Dec 5, 2011)

Updated


----------



## chino2334 (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone else lose USB storage option when temp rooted? I can't access card either


----------



## eFrigid (Dec 5, 2011)

chino2334 said:


> Anyone else lose USB storage option when temp rooted? I can't access card either


You need to remount SD card or just reboot phone sorry will be fixed on next version

Sent from my MB855 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kempatsu (Dec 10, 2011)

Currently trying to unroot on HTC Sensation on 4g...no luck so far.


----------



## Nickel17 (Nov 12, 2011)

eFrigid said:


> *Donations always welcome!*
> *A thanks is greatly appreciated!*
> *[twitter]justinbarbey[/twitter]*
> 
> ...


Am I the only one getting a "file not found" when I try to download this tool?


----------



## mgarney26 (Sep 17, 2011)

just tried this on my wifes evo 3d...it had superuser in the app drawer but when i rebooted it was gone...is this a temp root or perm root?


----------



## joeozuna4u (Nov 30, 2011)

does this delete any data? (apps, settings,etc)


----------



## OldManRiver (Jun 10, 2011)

I had to go to his site on xda


----------



## eFrigid (Dec 5, 2011)

updated had to move file to multiupload and forgot my super complex password to this site LOL


----------



## OldManRiver (Jun 10, 2011)

Still getting error page off this pages links

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using RootzWiki


----------



## jbaranski (Dec 30, 2011)

With your tool, it says device not found for unlocking the bootloader (after I successfully execute step 1 and 2) I also get errors for step 3

however, when I try the official method, I just get (bootloader) [ERR] command error !!!

So, no perm root for my G2 I guess.


----------



## Zedd (Feb 6, 2012)

The OP says it both works and doesn't work on the EVO Design 4G.... does it or doesn't it?

I tried it yesterday on mine and it didn't work; something about read-only problems.


----------



## draconte (Jun 25, 2012)

works on HBOOT 1.49.0018??


----------



## calikevin (Jun 28, 2012)

Okay, not sure what happened here, but the MultiUpload link in the OP is broken... After bouncing around from Rootz, to xda-devs, to google, and back to Goo, I found the direct link to the file- http://goo.im/apps/frigid/


----------



## Cyclopdroid (Aug 24, 2012)

please re up-load!!!

or mirror!

thanks


----------

